# Aggression toward growling/barking dogs



## Goody82 (Mar 28, 2009)

Our dog Scout is the most wonderful pet and has been socialized since the day we got her - bringing her to the park almost every day where there are tons of other dogs. We have been able to let her off the leash and she does not go anywhere and is great with interacting with dogs and playing. We take her to friend's houses that have dogs and she plays normally. She is a year and a half and still has that puppy energy and all she wants to do is play. Recently, when taking her to the park she get aggressive towards dogs that growl at her and bark at her. I feel like she thinks they are attacking her and therefore she needs to attack back. Sometimes the way that other dogs play is growling at first and barking at her but she doesn't get it... We now have to keep her on the leash until we know that the dog is not a growler or barker. It happens mainly with dogs that are smaller than her but not always. Anyone have the same situation happen or any suggestions? She is great with people and kids, it's just these growling/barking dogs. And the owners of those dogs just say that this is the way they greet other dogs then they are fine, but I guess Scout doesn't like that greeting. It has gone as far as my husband having to jump on top of her and another dog because the other dog growled when they were playing with a stick...I never know if Scout is the aggressor or if the other dog is the aggressor, obviously the other dog owner believes that is is Scout...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It depends on what is happening.

I would do everything in my power to avoid her meeting rude dogs. Set up play times with dogs you do know she gets along with.

When on walks, if you hear barking, I would feed her a treat. (soon she learns to look to you at the sound of barking/growling rather than the other dogs).


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Great advice RedDogs. I would also work on an instantaneous come command that works no matter what, so if another dog starts growling at her you can call her back.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll be honest, from my experience at the park smaller dogs are to be avoided. The larger dogs seem confident of their position but the little ones are unsure and as a result very difficult to socialize with. They bark, snarl, snap and act like heathens and the owners seem completely oblivious. When my boy or girl have an issue they get corrections very quickly yet it is expected that they are to be accepting of bad behaviour from other animals?

Seems to me that she's reading the other dogs behaviour as a challenge, I'd be correcting both.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

When dogs first meet, both must be leashed and under control. If the owners cannot be bothered, do not allow your dog to play with those dogs. Most small dogs are extremely annoying, so better avoid them. Even very friendly ones should be avoided because during play time the bigger dog could accidentally injure the small one. 

Your girl might just react to those dogs who growl/bark, so better set play dates with dogs you trust.


----------

